# Fillet knives



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

Not sure if this is the place for this question, but I've been fishing for years and I've yet to figure out how to get my fillet knives razor sharp and I'm getting tired of buying new Dexters amongst other brands every other time I go. I've tried the work sharp sharpener w/ limited success along w/ several others none of which have given them that like new sharpness that I desire. Any suggestions ?


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

There has been some discussion here on how and what to sharpen a knife with. I use a chef's choice 3 wheel electric from Academy (I think) It's equilivent will work too. I have one at home and one at the beach house. That is what I use and it puts a good edge on my knifes quickly. I am sure there are other options.


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thx, I'll try it.


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

x2 Chefs Choice. Works great.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

We also have a Chef's Choice which works well. That being said, I use a steel pretty often for sharpening/honing.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

My Work Sharp puts on an edge like a scalpel. Use the lower angle guide and be sure to go all the way through the superfine belt. Stropping afterward helps too.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

I use Fohrshner Victorinox and Dexter. I use a steel, but most of the time i just use the back side of another knife in the same way i would use a steel. The steel on them is not too hard and its easy to sharpen. Using an electric sharpener will eat out the blade too fast. I would use only the sharpener if the edge angle is off and then just maintain the edge with a steel.


----------



## coastalplayer (Jul 5, 2008)

When I fillet a cooler full-I use two cheapo knives and I have my WhartHog sharpener. I just do a few passes when they dull and keep it moving.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

I can put edges on my knifes sharp enough to shave with with my DMT Stones


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

My Worksharp puts a mean edge on mine, but I prefer paper discs on my grinder. I have a grinder set with 2 paper wheels just to sharpen knives.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I bought my buddy a Warthog sharpener this past Christmas and he says it will get his Dexter fillet knives super sharp with a few passes. I have a worksharp but haven't used it to sharpen fillet knives. For fillet knives, I'd get a Warthog since there is not electricity involved and its very portable for use while cleaning fish. I'd also keep a steel handy for touch ups every couple fish.


----------



## Cdawg (Mar 9, 2016)

Warthog works great. A few passes gets my knives sharp. And as mentioned before, nonelectric and portable makes it great for cleaning fish.


----------



## Fritzcoinc (Dec 23, 2008)

*Ceramic shapener*

I use fillet knifes in the kitchen. I get a really good, usable edge with a little ceramic sharpener I got at Lowe's. One side is course and the other fine. A couple quick pass on each side and you are good to go. You can spend a ton of time sharpening knifes. The little ceramic hones work well considering the small amount of effort involved.


----------



## dgerwin (May 23, 2016)

I personally don't like the electric sharpeners. They can take some material off, and I sometimes end up with a wavy edge. (Maybe just me.) 
I bought (inexpensive) block with different grit diamonds imbedded into 4 sides. But usually a steel will get the results I want, unless the blade is damaged or very very dull.
Good luck.


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

Once I have an edge on my knives all it takes is a steel to keep the edge maintained. Thats all you ever see a butcher use.


----------



## Tx-MikeG (Jun 23, 2016)

Actually Ruff Neck what you don't see is the professional sharpening service most butchers use, a steel is only for maintaining an edge, it doesn't sharpen. As you use a blade the edge will actually fold over, a steel brings it back up and nothing more.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

In the late 60's I worked in a meat market after school and weekends,and the entry level job was cleaning saws and sharpening knives on Saturday.Once you got the edges broke in to your angle,it got way easier from there.You have to try,but it's impossible for everyone to maintain the same degree on the edge. Consistent angle and even times on each side are a must.I was taught 4 swipes on one side,the flip and do 4 on the other.A steel will put one back razor sharp.Everyone has to remember,the biggest part of good sharpening is you have to start with a good knife.The steel in the blade is way more important than how or what you use to sharpen it.


----------

